# Gene Chizik



## BowChilling (Sep 8, 2012)

Can you say "One shot wonder"??

What a train wreck Auburn is today. How long do they keep their National Championship coach?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

Does this mean that the Yellow Wood man didn't want to pony up for him to buy another Scam?


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2012)

WOW. Waiting on the Epic Meltdown and fire Cheesedip thread. I hear the Petrino jets firing up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2012)

I gotta admit, i was shocked by the outcome. I had Auburn picked to win this game, but they were just bad at about every aspect on both offense and defense against Miss. State.
Looks like it's gonna be a brutal season for Spots, Kawaliga, and all the other Auburnites.


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

Ugly Game today, but coach Chizik is an excellent coach and we'll improve.  

BTW One hit wonder is much better than no hit wonder.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

We are so bad right now, it's actually hard to even explain without being censored.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 8, 2012)

weagle said:


> Ugly Game today, but coach Chizik is an excellent coach and we'll improve.
> 
> BTW One hit wonder is much better than no hit wonder.



I'll take the UGA program and coach Richt over Chizik any day and if you're honest with yourself you would too!

Chizik was a losing coach when he got there and he fell into a perfect scenario of Tubberville's team that needed a QB and crooked alumni willing to get it for him!

I'm happy to see them having such a good start to the season!


----------



## boothy (Sep 8, 2012)

The coaches can only call the plays and put them into position.  The players have to execute.  There just doesn't seem to be much big time talent right now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

boothy said:


> The coaches can only call the plays and put them into position.  The players have to execute.  There just doesn't seem to be much big time talent right now.



Hog wash.  

There is more talent at auburn than ever.   We are not developing talent. 

Frazier is horrible and we don't have anyone who is better.  We have not had a true qb prospect in a very long time.  They are all projects. 

Our defense has been coached horribly. Play calling is horrible on both sides.  

We will be lucky to win 5 games. And that with three years of top 10 talent.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Hog wash.
> 
> There is more talent at auburn than ever.   We are not developing talent.
> 
> ...



Is Van Gorder not getting it done or are you referring to the past DC.I think BVG will improve the D


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Lanier, c'mon man. More talent than ever? Y'all got no   play makers anywhere. The only receiver y'all have is no. 80 and the RB's aren't SEC caliber either.I hate to say it but when you got a white dude starting at LB that says something too. Y'all better buy the liquor by the barrel. Gonna be a LONG year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hang in there auburn. I hope you guys win the rest of them,except bama of course.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Is Van Gorder not getting it done or are you referring to the past DC.I think BVG will improve the D




Defense will improve.  They did today up front.  Secondary is still crap and we can tackle.  Still. 



Sugar HillDawg said:


> Lanier, c'mon man. More talent than ever? Y'all got no   play makers anywhere. The only receiver y'all have is no. 80 and the RB's aren't SEC caliber either.I hate to say it but when you got a white dude starting at LB that says something too. Y'all better buy the liquor by the barrel. Gonna be a LONG year.




We have receivers.  They are just not being developed.  Linebacker talent is crap right now.  Defensive line is good.  

We have 10, 5 star players standing on the sidelines not playing.  We are not developing the talent we have.  Plain and simple.


----------



## boothy (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok Lanier, your right talent everywhere.  Brian VanGorder the top DC in college football at the time he left for the NFL has totally forgotten how to coach and develop talent.  AndChizik was the top DC before becoming a head coach they don't have a clue about defense and player development.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 8, 2012)

boothy said:


> they don't have a clue about defense and player development.



That's what it looks like to me too!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

MS ST is an improved ball team this year.  This won't be the only unexpected win they have.  I am glad they took them off our schedule and sent us to LSU.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

boothy said:


> Ok Lanier, your right talent everywhere.  Brian VanGorder the top DC in college football at the time he left for the NFL has totally forgotten how to coach and develop talent.  AndChizik was the top DC before becoming a head coach they don't have a clue about defense and player development.





Boothy, do you pay attention to recruiting?   We just got run off the field by a team that hasn't recruited in the top 40 in the past 100 years while we have been in the top 10 every year since Chizik has been here and even had the top class a few years back.  Miss st has a 10th the overall talent as us.


----------



## boothy (Sep 8, 2012)

Auburn has a young line, Questionable skill at receiver outside of Blake,  No SEC caliber workhorse RB,  Poor quarterback play,  undersized poor linebacker play.  The talent that is there is young and many that were highly touted recruits are no longer at Auburn.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like Leprechaun has been hitting the sauce this afternoon.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Looks like Leprechaun has been hitting the sauce this afternoon.



I'm about to join him.


----------



## boothy (Sep 8, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Boothy, do you pay attention to recruiting?   We just got run off the field by a team that hasn't recruited in the top 40 in the past 100 years while we have been in the top 10 every year since Chizik has been here and even had the top class a few years back.  Miss st has a 10th the overall talent as us.



Yes Lanier I do.  And Mississippi State has had 2 of there last 4 classes in the top 20 according to scout.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 8, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Looks like Leprechaun has been hitting the sauce this afternoon.



I'm drunk with joy that we beat the spread for a change...48-10 with our backup QB.


----------



## weagle (Sep 8, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> I'll take the UGA program and coach Richt over Chizik any day and if you're honest with yourself you would too!
> 
> Chizik was a losing coach when he got there and he fell into a perfect scenario of Tubberville's team that needed a QB and crooked alumni willing to get it for him!
> 
> I'm happy to see them having such a good start to the season!



Starting a career in standup comedy?  Great start.

This team will get better as the season goes.  Probably won't look too impressive on the W-L totals.

Frazier is playing awful, but I still think he can win.  The year before Jason Campbell went undefeated he looked lost too.  It just hasn't clicked yet for Kiehl.

I'm as fanatic as any Auburn fan, and I lost lots of Orange and Blue blood the last two weeks.  

Having said that, this is a good coaching staff that I have confidence in.  When the players become comfortable in the new systems we will beat some folks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

Van Gorder is a great d cord. He will get the d back on track. It won't be this year because the college o's have changed while he was gone. He will adjust and I look for yalls d to be much improved next year as grantham did with ours. Spots is point on auburn is loaded with talent. As for the o I don't know. Auburn won't be down long.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 8, 2012)

Not gonna get into the the fire gene posting and didn't really get to see a whole lot of the game due to softball but CVG does need some time,bbbuuuttt gene has some talent to compete with the Clemson , Miss States of the world and from the score it doesn't appear we competed


----------



## TomC (Sep 9, 2012)

Why is this of any surprise??? They almost got off to this start last year. They ALL rode on the coattails of Cam.....a freak of NCAA Football nature that only rolls around once every 20 or 30 years and that gravy train is long gone. IMO if it had not been for Cam I'd say Chizik would have been a 3 to 4 year coach tops. Since he has the National Championship on his resume they will probably give him another 2 years..........probably start having secret interviews next year..........if past history is any indication of how things are handled down on the plains!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing like a good fire the coach thread to make losing tolerable.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> Nothing like a good fire the coach thread to make losing tolerable.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2012)

Chizik might want to sit down and reread that "all in" book he wrote!!!High Plains drifter without any guns.
Howdy Lanier,told you I'd be back.


----------



## tcward (Sep 9, 2012)

If Cheezit coached football like he chews gum, nobody could beat Auburn!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 9, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Howdy Lanier,told you I'd be back.



I didnt know you had went anywhere?  


Auburn has been a great program for many many years.  Not just 2010.  And we will be again.  It is just not going to be this year...    We need a qb bad and not sure we have one in the stable..


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I didnt know you had went anywhere?
> 
> 
> Auburn has been a great program for many many years.  Not just 2010.  And we will be again.  It is just not going to be this year...    We need a qb bad and not sure we have one in the stable..



I'm mad.....Auburn cost me 5 points on my ESPN collage football pickum.I thought for sure they would be out for revenge after last weeks loss.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 9, 2012)

*I am a Auburn fan most of the time...*

but I am not sure the coach is up and up.  Auburn will be fine, having a tough time last year and it appears again this year.  But the talent is there and I am a fan of BVG, so I am sure it will turn around soon, especially if they can buy another QB  like they had several years ago.


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 9, 2012)

*Au*



LanierSpots said:


> Hog wash.
> 
> There is more talent at auburn than ever.   We are not developing talent.
> 
> ...


Exactly.....it would help if they would recruit a true quarterback and not an athlete who thinks he can ,,,with that said I don't put it on the players I think the coaches have done squat !!!  The offense is so predictable ,,its sad ,,,,and the defense is just average ,,,there's tons of talent at auburn  its just not being utilized.....going to be a long year ..!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2012)

*Breaking News*

Heard through the grapevine that Chizik was gonna plant some fig trees out on the plains and try to grow him another Newton.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 9, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Heard through the grapevine that Chizik was gonna plant some fig trees out on the plains and try to grow him another Newton.



Your trying to hard.  And making a fool of yourself..

As usual


----------



## chadair (Sep 9, 2012)

boothy said:


> AndChizik was the top DC before becoming a head coach



did u type that with a straight face?? 

Chizik was a gator and I hate to say it, but he is in WAAAYY over his head!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 10, 2012)

I could see Auburn being 0-5 going into the Ole Miss. game.....A 3 win season is not out of the question!!!


----------



## DDD (Sep 10, 2012)

I can not comment on Auburn, however, I too picked them to beat Miss. State.  

I know that many, including Spots has been happy with the level of talent recruited in years past, so one has to think something is a miss at the coaching or scheming level.  I have just not followed them close enough this year to comment on coaching vs. talent argument.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it true that Rueben Foster is trying to find a good tattoo artist to change that AU tat to a UA tat? Come on Mr Foster, we will forgive you for using TJ's commitment letter. I am sure you have seen enough towel waiving and seen enough disfunction in the all in Fambly.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2012)

I did not see much of the game, and most of what I saw was the aubbie D-fense.
The back 7 just looked awful, they looked slow, and were out of position on many of the plays that I saw...poor technique as well, far too many broken tackles,...I haven't seen any real improvement defensively since_* before*_ Cam.

I'm being sincere here, not bashing,...I am really surprised that Aubbie has not improved defensively.
Miss. State is a much improved team, don't kid yourselves, for the past 3 seasons this game has been close, last year got goofy, and was still a close game.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 10, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> Miss. State is a much improved team, don't kid yourselves, for the past 3 seasons this game has been close, last year got goofy, and was still a close game.





yessir! I think that's what most of yall are missing. Miss. State is for real. This isn't Sylvester Croom or Jackie Sherril's Miss State, it's Dan Mullen's. We've beaten Georgia, we've beaten Florida, we annihilated Michigan and now we've beaten Auburn after coming oh so close for several years. Mullen has done an excellent job in starkville and this year with the implosion of Arkansas we have a chance to be third best in the west which is a position I'm very happy with.

Hail State!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a Monday. Not one reputable report anywhere but so far a quick look at the usual sites show threads on:
-Auburn is being investigated regarding recruiting in Memphis by multiple news agencies
-The Auburn BOT is looking at buying out Chizik's contract
- Bonus points if you already know Gruden and Bobby Petrino are the frontrunners
- Danny Sheriden is FINALLY gonna disclose the bagman

 I love sports.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> yessir! I think that's what most of yall are missing. Miss. State is for real. This isn't Sylvester Croom or Jackie Sherril's Miss State, it's Dan Mullen's. We've beaten Georgia, we've beaten Florida, we annihilated Michigan and now we've beaten Auburn after coming oh so close for several years. Mullen has done an excellent job in starkville and this year with the implosion of Arkansas we have a chance to be third best in the west which is a position I'm very happy with.
> 
> Hail State!


Miss State is awesome.   now will you take me Fishin.


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a Monday. Not one reputable report anywhere but so far a quick look at the usual sites show threads on:
> -Auburn is being investigated regarding recruiting in Memphis by multiple news agencies
> -The Auburn BOT is looking at buying out Chizik's contract
> - Bonus points if you already know Gruden and Bobby Petrino are the frontrunners
> ...



Yep, A few sites are saying Yahoo and ESPN are soon to release investigative reports as soon as this week.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 10, 2012)

Buck said:


> Yep, A few sites are saying Yahoo and ESPN are soon to release investigative reports as soon as this week.



Nothing new.  Auburn had a kid recruited out of Memphis, same place where Bama almost got the death penalty for Albert Means, who had a transcript that was changed by a teacher.  Once we were notified of it, we released him.  He never played for Auburn.  Same thing that has been said for months.

The investigation right now is more about Miss State.  

But I cant wait for the Bagman to be revealed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Nothing new.  Auburn had a kid recruited out of Memphis, same place where Bama almost got the death penalty for Albert Means, who had a transcript that was changed by a teacher.  Once we were notified of it, we released him.  He never played for Auburn.  Same thing that has been said for months.
> 
> The investigation right now is more about Miss State.
> 
> But I cant wait for the Bagman to be revealed.



party pooper...


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> party pooper...



He ruins everything, don't he?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Buck said:


> He ruins everything, don't he?



Nah. Just take his reality and substitute your own. 
Think i'll go start another rumor.....


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah. Just take his reality and substitute your own.
> Think i'll go start another rumor.....



Watch this...


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Spots, any truth to the rumor Auburn is pursuing Pete Carroll?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 10, 2012)

Buck said:


> Hey Spots, any truth to the rumor Auburn is pursuing Pete Carroll?



Dont tease me like that...  

Im already standing on the edge...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Dont tease me like that...
> 
> Im already standing on the edge...





I like the article where Chizik says " He's our Quarterback!"( Frazier), and then two sentences down says: 

"That doesn't mean down the road if we think that that's something that we need to consider, we will. "

Doesn't exactly inspire confidence, does it?


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like the article where Chizik says " He's our Quarterback!"( Frazier), and then two sentences down says:
> 
> "That doesn't mean down the road if we think that that's something that we need to consider, we will. "
> 
> Doesn't exactly inspire confidence, does it?



how do you win a national championship and not have a better qb than frazier two years later,  i just don't understand it? where is the depth at any position on the field for Auburn?


----------



## Buck (Sep 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Dont tease me like that...
> 
> Im already standing on the edge...



 

As I recall the dawgs started out 0 and  2 last year, so I can very well understand your pain...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> how do you win a national championship and not have a better qb than frazier two years later,  i just don't understand it? where is the depth at any position on the field for Auburn?



I think Spots has been asking himself that question a lot lately. 
I can't really give you an answer. They've had top 10 recruiting several straight years, but player development just hasn't happened. I don't know what they will do once Luxembourg graduates.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> how do you win a national championship and not have a better qb than frazier two years later,  i just don't understand it? where is the depth at any position on the field for Auburn?




Dont get too cocky.  You are still Mississippi State.  Enjoy your moral victory this year. Next year you will be back down to the cellar of the SEC West where you belong and where you will remain.   

Amazing how cocky fans get with a small victory...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like the article where Chizik says " He's our Quarterback!"( Frazier), and then two sentences down says:
> 
> "That doesn't mean down the road if we think that that's something that we need to consider, we will. "
> 
> Doesn't exactly inspire confidence, does it?




He has no other option right now.  Moseley, who is not much better, is still hurt and Wallace is not better.  Chizik kicked Pike off the team so we are only down to a few choices.  We picked up to very good QB prospects this year so hopefully, we will be Ok. 

Frazier looks horible right now but nobody would have ever expected that when we picked him up.  He was a high school all american his senior year.   He is really in the wrong system.

It wont be pretty this year.  No doubt.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Dont get too cocky.  You are still Mississippi State.  Enjoy your moral victory this year. Next year you will be back down to the cellar of the SEC West where you belong and where you will remain.
> 
> Amazing how cocky fans get with a small victory...



I think I've got something to be cocky about. We have one of the best coaches in the SEC and a program on the rise. I doubt the ncaa probation you forsee willl happen. This year is going to be an exciting year for MSU football. They could be 7-0 by the time they run into Bama, Tenn being the only game I'm worried about between now and then.

Sorry, Ryan, with Newton being bought out from under Miss. St. I can't help but revel in this a bit. Maybe you should take this fall to focus on fishing more


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> I think I've got something to be cocky about. We have one of the best coaches in the SEC and a program on the rise. I doubt the ncaa probation you forsee willl happen. This year is going to be an exciting year for MSU football. They could be 7-0 by the time they run into Bama, Tenn being the only game I'm worried about between now and then.
> 
> Sorry, Ryan, with Newton being bought out from under Miss. St. I can't help but revel in this a bit. Maybe you should take this fall to focus on fishing more





I have no idea what kind of NCAA issues you have.  Only what is printed which is usually crap. But the fact that your coach resigned would be a little concerning.    Other than that, I would jus want and see what happens.

Mullen is not even close to one of the best coaches in the SEC and I think you know that. 

State will always be a sub par program for the most part.  It will have a year or so when they do well but other than that, they will never get the talent to compete at the high level.  History has shown us that.

I always concentrate on my fishing in the fall but that has nothing to do with this thread what so ever.  I will be down at JHS this Saturday and and the next for LSU and all of them just like I always do.  Doesn't matter if we are a national contender, as we have been in the past 9 years at least 3 times, or just a bottom feeder, as we was in 08 and this year.


----------



## DDD (Sep 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> Sorry, Ryan, with Newton being bought out from under Miss. St. I can't help but revel in this a bit. Maybe you should take this fall to focus on fishing more



Dude, that is below the belt and shows no class.  

You know what would be a good game?  Vandy and Miss St.  Then we could see what a sub par East team does to a sub par West team.

You beat Auburn and all of a sudden you are giant killers.    You will start sounding like South Carolina fans now.  Do you have your "I believe" underoos on??


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 11, 2012)

Go Warhawks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> *Mullen is not even close to one of the best coaches in the SEC and I think you know that.
> *
> State will always be a sub par program for the most part.  It will have a year or so when they do well but other than that, they will never get the talent to compete at the high level.  History has shown us that.



Sorry Spots, but the evidence speaks to the contrary,...Mullen is a darn good coach, and good recruiter.

The State of Mississippi is probably the most difficult State to compete in,...Ole Miss, Southern Miss, Miss St. ...plus the annual raiding of LSU, BAMA,Auburn, Texas A & M, and just about every other southeastern school...in the least densely populated State in the country...(N. D., S. D. excluded)


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 11, 2012)

At best Mullen is the 5th or 6th best in the conference. Not saying he is chopped liver but think the word best should be reserved for top 2 or 3. Mullen, Muskrat, baby Dooley all middle of the pack guys right now. Just MHO!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 11, 2012)

DDD said:


> Dude, that is below the belt and shows no class.
> 
> You know what would be a good game?  Vandy and Miss St.  Then we could see what a sub par East team does to a sub par West team.
> 
> You beat Auburn and all of a sudden you are giant killers.    You will start sounding like South Carolina fans now.  Do you have your "I believe" underoos on??



But do they have _weapons all over the field_?


----------



## golffreak (Sep 12, 2012)

weagle said:


> Ugly Game today, but coach Chizik is an excellent coach and we'll improve.
> 
> BTW One hit wonder is much better than no hit wonder.



I agree that he is a good coach. Just not sure he's a good head coach.


----------



## Old Dead River (Sep 12, 2012)

DDD said:


> Dude, that is below the belt and shows no class.
> 
> You know what would be a good game?  Vandy and Miss St.  Then we could see what a sub par East team does to a sub par West team.
> 
> You beat Auburn and all of a sudden you are giant killers.    You will start sounding like South Carolina fans now.  Do you have your "I believe" underoos on??



whatever, state had a very fine season in 2010, 9 wins, a blowout bowl win over Michigan and a #15 ranking.

And before you get overzealous about defending Ryan you should realize that I'm just messing with him, it's in jest. we've been talking smack about the auburn/state rivalry for several months now. you should really take it easy.

Mullen is a very good coach trying to build something in one of the most difficult places. very tough to run a program and recruit in mississippi. I'm a state fan due to family ties. my father got his Ph.D there, and my family is from Miss. I'll always pull for them.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 12, 2012)

Go Warhawks!

They already have more SEC wins than Auburn does!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2012)

Nick Fairley is dirty........ Scam was $$$$!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 14, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost all control over Gene Chizik.  Fire him.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 15, 2012)

Felt this needed a bump!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> Felt this needed a bump!


Yep.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 15, 2012)

Wooo Hooo! War dang Eagle! Put a whooping on them Warhawks! Chiz is the man!


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 15, 2012)

BowChilling said:


> Wooo Hooo! War dang Eagle! Put a whooping on them Warhawks! Chiz is the man!




AU football has fallen a LONG way if that was considered a "whooping".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> AU football has fallen a LONG way if that was considered a "whooping".



Them LM boys came back and made it a game didn't they?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> AU football has fallen a LONG way if that was considered a "whooping".



I believe BC was being sarcastic. I think he's a Dawg fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank god we don't play 4/3 zone d anymore! They said vangorder was playing a very basic d. Didn't they run a 4/3 with roof too? It's going to be a long year for the barners......


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe BC was being sarcastic. I think he's a Dawg fan.



Thank you for stating the obvious! LOL! Don't see many AU fans being proud of that effort!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

This thread will go viral in the coming weeks.......


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 6, 2012)

This ain't going away!!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 9, 2012)

I wasnt exactly sure when we would hit rock bottom but after seeing this, I think us fans are there.   LOL


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 9, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

Quarterbacker


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 9, 2012)

Aubum should trade Cheesedip for Richt!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

00Beau said:


> Aubum should trade Cheesedip for Richt!!!



Do we get future draft picks?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2012)

What ever happened to the bag man?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 14, 2012)

TSUN aren't pushovers this year. they played bama reasonably tough. and hugh freeze is the recipient of a nice $100 K bonus for winning an sec game.

as bleak as it gets for chizik


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2012)

Bump.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Bump.....



Ouch


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2012)

Chiz overall record as head coach 36-35
Chiz record without Cam 22-35
Chiz record without Malzahn 6-25

That's all.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 22, 2012)

I think AU needs to cut Chiz some slack and give him a few more years, like maybe 10 or 15 years.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 22, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I think AU needs to cut Chiz some slack and give him a few more years, like maybe 10 or 15 years.



I do agree. I think he has the program headed in the right direction and in its rightful place here in the State. If he is not careful, Auburn will be the redheaded stepsister to the University of South Alabama's start up program.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2012)

oh my goodness!


----------



## boothy (Oct 27, 2012)

Chizik needs to be fired no question!  I don't see how he could be brought back.  If he is I will not renew my season tickets.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

boothy said:


> Chizik needs to be fired no question!  I don't see how he could be brought back.  If he is I will not renew my season tickets.



It is pretty obvious that VG is lost too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

The word from my Aubie alumni friends is that December 1st is Cheesit's last day as an Auburn coach, and that a deal has been struck with USF's Skip Holtz to take the reigns.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 4, 2012)

Well isn't that just peachy.... If that happens not only will we have to listen to Granny Holtz wet himself over usc, you could add the barn to his love fest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well isn't that just peachy.... If that happens not only will we have to listen to Granny Holtz wet himself over usc, you could add the barn to his love fest.



If it is true I'm going to have to buy more screen cleaner wipes to clean my tv screen every time he spits all over it about his love fest teams...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well isn't that just peachy.... If that happens not only will we have to listen to Granny Holtz wet himself over usc, you could add the barn to his love fest.This!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it is true I'm going to have to buy more screen cleaner wipes to clean my tv screen every time he spits all over it about his love fest teams...


And this! He'll have three teams ND, USCe, and Aubarn!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2012)

Desperation???? Has he lost the team?



Auburn football hires security firm to enforce curfews

5:30 PM, Nov. 7, 2012  |  
Written by

James Crepea
Filed Under
Sports
College Sports - Auburn University
Gene Chizik

AUBURN - The Auburn football program has contracted with a private security firm to help enforce player curfews, an official with the company confirmed to The Advertiser.

Stanley Dallas, the Auburn Regional Manager of the Event Operations Group, confirmed members of his staff are working in conjunction with members of Auburn’s football player development department to “enforce” player curfews throughout the week.


The Event Operations Group, Inc. is a “national full service event management, staffing, and security provider,” according to its website. The firm is used by facilities across the country, including at Auburn and other SEC schools such as Ole Miss and Mississippi State, to staff on-campus events in a variety of capacities including security, parking attendants and stadium ushers.


Curfews are a common practice on the evenings before games but Auburn instituted a nightly curfew, a far more rare practice, and the use of paid personnel from a private security firm to assist in enforcing a curfew may be unprecedented.


“We always do what’s in the best interest of our team,” Auburn coach Gene Chizik said. “We have a curfew check and we have to employ people to help us with some of the kids off campus. Other than that I’m not going into any details of any of that.


“I’ve got one focus and that is Georgia. So we got our work cut out for that and be glad to answer any questions about Georgia.”


Dallas said the operation – which includes members of his staff going to the homes of football players who live off-campus and confirming they are home by the team’s 11 p.m. curfew – began shortly after the arrest of center Reese Dismukes for public intoxication on Aug. 25. Dallas said when the use of his staff for curfew checks began a few players were not pleased and had to be spoken to by members of the Player Development staff.


How many members of the EOG are used in the operation, their works hours, compensation and level of training is unclear. When called by the Advertiser for additional information, Dallas said he would have to check with his corporate office to see what he could disclose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2012)

Rumblings over Aubies getting rid of Jay Jacobs also.

After the Tuberville fiasco, it looks to me like Trustee - Earlon McWhorter is the common denominator in all of their programs woes and someone needs to pony up, grow a set, and tell him to take his money and his opinion elsewhere or keep his fingers out of the cookie jar and quit making demands that are detrimental to their program.

http://www.al.com/auburnfootball/index.ssf/2012/11/scarbinsky_save_jay_jacobs_as.html


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

I am saying Petrino is thier first choice. It might work out if they buy him a motorcycle built for one.


----------

